# DCGL LTD 8 string pricing



## sakeido (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got an e-mail back from Jason and figured you guys would be interested as well.

FM408 - $999
SC608B - $1129


----------



## Ishan (Jan 9, 2008)

Mmm that's 769&#8364; for a SC-608B, I might get one but I guess it'll be more like 1200&#8364; over here


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 9, 2008)

SC608B - $1129

Thats not a bad price.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 9, 2008)

Fuck, that's pretty cheap!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah only $200 more than the 7, not bad at all.


----------



## Groff (Jan 9, 2008)

Tempting.....


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

that is alot cheaper than the Ibanez. Has anyone found out the specs yet?


----------



## yevetz (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that 1k for Fm is too much


----------



## Crucified (Jan 9, 2008)

yevetz said:


> I think that 1k for Fm is too much



maybe, i'm wondering about the 25.5 scale, if thats what it actually is. and if they're going to put that to f#.


----------



## keithb (Jan 9, 2008)

At that price, I'll be seriously considering the FM

[action=keithb]keeps hoping they will be offered in something other than 'none more black'[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow. Good prices.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, going to get the FM08 I think. Time to sell a guitar or two and keep the money till I find one.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 9, 2008)

nice prices


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a wee bit more than I hoped, but still not bad. Yeah... SC608, I'm coming for you.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

The SC's we established have 27" scales, right?

Paycheck incoming...would anyone be willing to act as a middleman for an SC608?


----------



## Ishan (Jan 9, 2008)

27" scale yea, same as Ibanez


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The SC's we established have 27" scales, right?
> 
> Paycheck incoming...would anyone be willing to act as a middleman for an SC608?



Sure


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

yevetz said:


> I think that 1k for Fm is too much



How? When the ibanez is a few hundred more? the only thing on the Ibnaez that would bring up the price is the edge fx bridge.


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 9, 2008)

Any word on when they'll be available?


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 9, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Any word on when they'll be available?



Probably May-ish.

I was always told NAMM = Not Available. Maybe May.


----------



## Krunch (Jan 9, 2008)

Decent prices, but a bit more than I was hoping for. I was starting to plan on getting the SC, but at almost 1200 for a second 8 string, I think I may funnel that cash elsewhere.


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2008)

Great prices. I'd take any of those over the Ibanez, since hey don't have basswood bodies.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> How? When the ibanez is a few hundred more? the only thing on the Ibnaez that would bring up the price is the edge fx bridge.


That and probably the nice case that is included.  The SC608 will not come with a case I'm sure (as most LTD's don't come with a case).


----------



## Ishan (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd prefer it to come with a gigbag myself, cases are a pain to move around.


----------



## GTR0B (Jan 9, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Just got an e-mail back from Jason and figured you guys would be interested as well.
> 
> FM408 - $999
> SC608B - $1129



Cody, any idea on what the price would be for the Stef B-8?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 9, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> Cody, any idea on what the price would be for the Stef B-8?



I didn't ask because I wasn't interested in paying that much for a guitar with a pickup layout I dislike. I would assume it is $200 more than the B7 so roughly $2700


----------



## Splees (Jan 9, 2008)

What was the msrp on it? I thought I saw the same figures somewhere.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Probably May-ish.
> 
> I was always told NAMM = Not Available. Maybe May.



Nice. 

Those are pretty damn good prices.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2008)

Shit, that a nice price for the Carpenther


----------



## GTR0B (Jan 9, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I didn't ask because I wasn't interested in paying that much for a guitar with a pickup layout I dislike. I would assume it is $200 more than the B7 so roughly $2700



Understandable  

Thanks man!

I'll look out for when the SC-608B and B-8 are available on Thomann or Musik-Schmidt (or something of the kind) 

Stitch, which one are you eyeing up?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2008)

Decipher said:


> That and probably the nice case that is included.  The SC608 will not come with a case I'm sure (as most LTD's don't come with a case).



there's no case thats worth an extra 500$ ;p


----------



## eon_shift (Jan 9, 2008)

so im assuming the street prices will be less anyone have a guess as to how much less?


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 9, 2008)

yevetz said:


> I think that 1k for Fm is too much



I agree, they should have sold it for 888 us dollars instead.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 9, 2008)

that is street, not msrp.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> Stitch, which one are you eyeing up?



The carpenter, purely because I want an inline 8 string headstock.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 9, 2008)

eon_shift said:


> so im assuming the street prices will be less anyone have a guess as to how much less?



If they're from DCGL those ARE the street prices.

 beat to it


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> that is street, not msrp.



what that means?


----------



## exafro (Jan 10, 2008)

yevetz said:


> what that means?


Street price is what it really sells for. MSRP means Manufacturer suggested retail price.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

exafro said:


> Street price is what it really sells for. MSRP means Manufacturer suggested retail price.



Thanks..... 

But I really think that 1k is too much.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> But I really think that 1k is too much.



I think it's hilarious you think 1k is 'too much' for a neck-thru 8 with EMGs, high quality woods & components... yet you'll be the first one to defend run of the mill Ibanez with cheap electronics/hardware/woods/etc. It's cool if you prefer the look/feel of Ibanez, but at least be fair.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I think it's hilarious you think 1k is 'too much' for a neck-thru 8 with EMGs, high quality woods & components... yet you'll be the first one to defend run of the mill Ibanez with cheap electronics/hardware/woods/etc. It's cool if you prefer the look/feel of Ibanez, but at least be fair.



I am not defending Ibanez......coz I think that 2228 is BAD guitar (sorry for all 2228 owners) coz many things in it is not smart. Also I don think that I will find @@@high quality woods & [email protected]@@ in LTD. In ESP.....yes maybe....but not in LTD.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

who knows how it translates into his country though. from what i've heard, im pretty thinking ltd's are WAY more pricey in Eastern Europe than Ibanez. But then again, hes just as bad as stitch


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

yevetz said:


> I am not defending Ibanez......coz I think that 2228 is BAD guitar (sorry for all 2228 owners) coz many things in it is not smart. Also I don think that I will find @@@high quality woods & [email protected]@@ in LTD. In ESP.....yes maybe....but not in LTD.



ltd sigs actually (in the not super cheap ones) are made of the same materials generally as the esp sigs are


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> m pretty thinking ltd's are WAY more pricey in Eastern Europe than Ibanez.



Not at all



ibznorange said:


> ltd sigs actually (in the not super cheap ones) are made of the same materials generally as the esp sigs are



FM-408 are someones sig?


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

High grade LTDs aren't cheap over here, ex : a SC-607B costs 1090&#8364; (roughly 1600$, yea you read that right) I expect the SC-608B to be at least 1350&#8364; (roughly 2000$, you read that right again)
So eBay.com is our best friend


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

Ishan said:


> High grade LTDs aren't cheap over here, ex : a SC-607B costs 1090&#8364; (roughly 1600$, yea you read that right) I expect the SC-608B to be at least 1350&#8364; (roughly 2000$, you read that right again)
> So eBay.com is our best friend



yes.....unfortunately


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

So are LTD can be really good guitar? I mean I was try LTD's they are good.....but there was nothing for 1kUSD


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

dude 1k usd gets you a nice ass guitar from ltd


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

ec-1000 is nice, even it's a 6 string


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

The higher range from LTD is really great, I'm always drooling on that satin black Eclipse-II :







Better than many Gibby I've tried.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2008)

My M350 has been kept over guitars worth double its RRP (let alone what I paid on ebay)

consider that a ringing endorsement for LTD from me


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> dude 1k usd gets you a nice ass guitar from ltd



I will hope so


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2008)

Only if you're willing to ship from the US though haha. I mean, the LTD EC1000 (not to up to date with my model numbers - the trans red quilt top with EMG's) _retails_ for over $1800 here.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, almost 1000$ more, it's a crime


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea ESP/LTD distributors over europe are just nuts, don't they know anyone could check the Internet for the real prices? They're too greedy IMO.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Yea ESP/LTD distributors over europe are just nuts, don't they know anyone could check the Internet for the real prices? They're too greedy IMO.



Here is some prices even smaller than in USA. (for 5-10%)


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

You're lucky, I need to find some shop who would be kind enough to sell to Europe, those are rare...
Gotta check those japanese shop when the SC is out


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Also I don think that I will find @@@high quality woods & [email protected]@@ in LTD. In ESP.....yes maybe....but not in LTD.





yevetz said:


> So are LTD can be really good guitar? I mean I was try LTD's they are good.....but there was nothing for 1kUSD






Yevetz your are very ignorant. Learn what your talking about before you form an opinion. You just confirmed to me you haven't a clue when you talk about quality of guitars especially when you flame Schecters.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 10, 2008)

Mid to high end LTD are indeed good guitars, as anyone who ever played a M307 can attest.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 10, 2008)

Cancer said:


> Mid to high end LTD are indeed good guitars, as anyone who ever played a M307 can attest.



My 307 had absolute shit for hardware. As for the quality, it was beat up so it's hard to tell. But every other LTD I've played has felt solid.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 10, 2008)

hell even my sc207 is solid


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yevetz your are very ignorant. Learn what your talking about before you form an opinion. You just confirmed to me you haven't a clue when you talk about quality of guitars especially when you flame Schecters.



Both posts means the same. (maybe we have a cunfuse coz of my bad english) but I mean that LTD pretty good guitar. But 1k is not price for LTD. Even for SC. (only my opinion)


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess if I can get the SC-608B for 850/900&#8364; I'll be happy. It's time to start saving some money


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 10, 2008)

i'll agree that 1k would be a bit much for 300, maybe even 400 series ltd's, (keep in mind though, an 8th string just sort of hikes prices, due to parts alone, much less workmanship), but if you've ever played a 1000 series ltd, or the nicer sig ltd's, they'll outplay any 1000 dollar ibanez. easily. The actual ESP's arent in line with ibanez prestige, theyre right up there with the jcustoms dude. the quality is absurdly high.
an EC1000 uses the same grade of quilt maple as a 4000 dollar gibson, at 899 here for a quilt top model. just one example. Also, the flame tops on a good LTD blow away the flame on any ibanez i've ever seen, with ONE S7420FMTW having a better bit of figure. Vova, i too am heavily biased towards ibanez, but if LTD's are 5-10% cheaper relative there, i have to say in terms of quality, youre just wrong. now, the neck profiles, etc, you might prefer on an ibanez, and thats understandable. me too. but quality, in terms of the cuts of wood used, the factory setups, etc, are vastly superior on a high end ltd


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

How is the neck profile on the SC-607B? Cause the SC-608B will certainly be reminicent of that so I want to know  Is it more like Ibby or Schecter?


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i'll agree that 1k would be a bit much for 300, maybe even 400 series ltd's, (keep in mind though, an 8th string just sort of hikes prices, due to parts alone, much less workmanship), but if you've ever played a 1000 series ltd, or the nicer sig ltd's, they'll outplay any 1000 dollar ibanez. easily. The actual ESP's arent in line with ibanez prestige, theyre right up there with the jcustoms dude. the quality is absurdly high.
> an EC1000 uses the same grade of quilt maple as a 4000 dollar gibson, at 899 here for a quilt top model. just one example. Also, the flame tops on a good LTD blow away the flame on any ibanez i've ever seen, with ONE S7420FMTW having a better bit of figure. Vova, i too am heavily biased towards ibanez, but if LTD's are 5-10% cheaper relative there, i have to say in terms of quality, youre just wrong. now, the neck profiles, etc, you might prefer on an ibanez, and thats understandable. me too. but quality, in terms of the cuts of wood used, the factory setups, etc, are vastly superior on a high end ltd



I belive you just maybe there was no good LTD's in my hands


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

You should try one of the EC-1000 or an Eclipse-II, they'll blow you away I assure you!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yevetz your are very ignorant. Learn what your talking about before you form an opinion. You just confirmed to me you haven't a clue when you talk about quality of guitars especially when you flame Schecters.



I hate to say it, but I agree completely. Your credibility has been completely nullified by your statements in this thread. The higher end LTDs are incredible, as someone whose owned a ton of those and Ibanez, it's not even close. The LTDs win out 99% of the time. I've owned plenty of MIJ ESPs too, and the difference between the high end LTDs and the ESP standard series are about 5-10% at most. 

LTDs were pretty weak when they first came out, but around 2003-2004 they started to really get better. They continue to improve every year. The quality on those trumps Ibanez. It's painfully clear you've never played an LTD Michael Amott Sig, SC607B, EC-1000 VHB, etc. If you did, you'd know they are of much higher quality than basically any non-custom Ibanez at a fraction of the cost.



Ishan said:


> How is the neck profile on the SC-607B? Cause the SC-608B will certainly be reminicent of that so I want to know  Is it more like Ibby or Schecter?



The SC607B has a very thin/fast neck, noticeably slimmer than the SC607's. It played un-fucking-real. The lame middle pickup aside, the SC607B is still my favorite production model 7-string I ever owned. I still regret selling it for the SRC7 model which I felt wasn't nearly as nice despite being a legit ESP.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I hate to say it, but I agree completely. Your credibility has been completely nullified by your statements in this thread. The higher end LTDs are incredible, as someone whose owned a ton of those and Ibanez, it's not even close. The LTDs win out 99% of the time. I've owned plenty of MIJ ESPs too, and the difference between the high end LTDs and the ESP standard series are about 5-10% at most.
> 
> LTDs were pretty weak when they first came out, but around 2003-2004 they started to really get better. They continue to improve every year. The quality on those trumps Ibanez. It's painfully clear you've never played an LTD Michael Amott Sig, SC607B, EC-1000 VHB, etc. If you did, you'd know they are of much higher quality than basically any non-custom Ibanez at a fraction of the cost.



While I can agree that sometimes blind Ibanez fanboi-ism can take over a few of our hands, I have to say i totally disagree with what Max (ibznorange) was saying. I've played three (THREE) different EC-1000's, and _every single one_ has been uninspiring. Lifeless, dead sounding and overall impression that despite the _specs_ saying "great quality guitar" actually picking one up felt like it wasn't a very high quality guitar. Two were brand new (fresh out the box and set up) and another was one from stateside, so im not sure how old that was, but definitely doesn't fall into 2003 eras.

While it is entirely possible that these three were rubbish (and I've played some really nice LTD's) the fact that all three from different occasions felt cheap doesn't inspire me greatly for the line. The same goes for the KH-602 - I've played two of those, and both of those left me feeling exactly the same way. While LTD are a bit more than a 'budget' version of ESP - many being instruments in their own right - the line as a whole has disappointed me on many occasions, and even buying a stateside LTD EC-1000, after import and shipping that my friend paid for it, all of the Ibanez's we had on the wall for that price (£4-500 - the price paid for the LTD EC) owned it, hard.

I do admit that I've been rather blatant in my fanaticism for Ibanez, and I'll be the first to admit that some of their specs are embarassing for the price, I've yet to play an LTD or Jackson for a similar UK price that competed. Higher end instruments are a different beast and we aren't discussing them here. 

That said, I still want that LTD Carpenter 8 bad.


----------



## nikt (Jan 10, 2008)

I must say that quality of SC607B beats all Prestige Ibanez that I had and it cost less  

but I would choose J-custom over 2k $ ESPs


----------



## darren (Jan 10, 2008)

These LTD 8-string models have me wondering if we might see a Schecter 8-string sometime soon. 26.5" scale BlackJack or Hellraiser 8? Yes, please.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2008)

nikt said:


> I must say that quality of SC607B beats all Prestige Ibanez that I had and it cost less







nikt said:


> but I would choose J-custom over 2k $ ESPs



Depends on which ESP, they're not all the same. Once you start getting into the $2k range I would *never* buy any of those anyways. That's custom shop territory there


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

darren said:


> These LTD 8-string models have me wondering if we might see a Schecter 8-string sometime soon. 26.5" scale BlackJack or Hellraiser 8? Yes, please.



it would be awesome, so many choices for almost every needs


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey guys.......I am NOT TELLING THAT IBBY IS BETTER OR WORSE.......I just tell that I think that 1k is too much


----------



## nikt (Jan 10, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Depends on which ESP, they're not all the same. Once you start getting into the $2k range I would *never* buy any of those anyways. That's custom shop territory there



I've got the one that I was interested in so... there are no more to choose from 

also there was a guy on the ESP board that had 3 ESPs B7 and said that they not only weight different but also have different neck thicknes  



yevetz said:


> Hey guys.......I am NOT TELLING THAT IBBY IS BETTER OR WORSE.......I just tell that I think that 1k is too much



2x100$ for EMGs
100$ for tuners
100$ for bridge


600$ great quality woods,body work, painting and shipping to dealer

??that's too much??


----------



## keithb (Jan 10, 2008)

darren said:


> These LTD 8-string models have me wondering if we might see a Schecter 8-string sometime soon. 26.5" scale BlackJack or Hellraiser 8? Yes, please.



 x 100000000

I would buy an 8 string Hellraiser in black cherry the day it came out.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd buy a Schecter Hellcat VIII


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

nikt said:


> I've got the one that I was interested in so... there are no more to choose from
> 
> also there was a guy on the ESP board that had 3 ESPs B7 and said that they not only weight different but also have different neck thicknes
> 
> ...



Ok ok I give up:whiteflag:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm. Sorry didnt take the time to read thru entire thread, but any word on scale length?? I have little desire of wanting a 8 string, but damn for those prices (and those are MSRP prices right? they should go down abit) Thats veryy tempting.


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2008)

27 and 25.5 IIRC


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Hey guys.......I am NOT TELLING THAT IBBY IS BETTER OR WORSE.......I just tell that I think that 1k is too much



Just curious. How much is the Ibanez 8 string in your country? Like how much is the Ibanez and how much is the New ltd 8 string?


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 10, 2008)

Jason said:


> 27 and 25.5 IIRC



Aye, the word is 27" for the Carpenter models and 25.5" for the FM.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Just curious. How much is the Ibanez 8 string in your country? Like how much is the Ibanez and how much is the New ltd 8 string?



Ibanez is 8,364.00 UAH = 1,655.91 USD (but I can get is for 1,300$ coz I have a discount )

Shop (we have only one) which selling LTD\ESP still don't know the price for those 8's


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

what would you estimate the price is gonna be ?


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> what would you estimate the price is gonna be ?



700-800


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2008)

Do they ship to europe?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2008)

Fuck, if Schecter don't come up with an 8 string Hellraiser within the next year (I don't buy that it'd be too heavy; I think my C7's a nice weight, but then again, I also play a Les Paul, so...) then the F408 might well end up on my Xmas list...


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 11, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Fuck, if Schecter don't come up with an 8 string Hellraiser within the next year



Has there been any talk about a Hellraiser 8? My buddy and I (he currently has a C7 Hellraiser, and I have a SC607b) are hoping that Schecter jumps in on this so we can be super-lame and have 8-string versions of our 7-strings for continuity's sake.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Fuck Schecter


fixed
 






Sorry just joke


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2008)

yevetz said:


> 700-800



Vova, a brand new LTD M-1000 Deluxe 6 string costs $900. And it's worth every penny.

I'd say $1000 for an 8 string is a STEAL!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Has there been any talk about a Hellraiser 8? My buddy and I (he currently has a C7 Hellraiser, and I have a SC607b) are hoping that Schecter jumps in on this so we can be super-lame and have 8-string versions of our 7-strings for continuity's sake.



None as far as I know...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd imagine if Schecter does 8 strings they'll be either mid year this year or next year. Given the amount of stuff Schecter has announced already, I'm betting next year.

And OMG would a Blackjack ATX in that creme color be HOT


----------



## keithb (Jan 11, 2008)

technomancer said:


> I'd imagine if Schecter does 8 strings they'll be either mid year this year or next year. Given the amount of stuff Schecter has announced already, I'm betting next year.
> 
> And OMG would a Blackjack ATX in that creme color be HOT



Yeah, this makes sense. I'm hoping that IF they do it, there will at least be rumors before the ESP models come out, and I buy one


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

I take all my words back about LTD....I was just play on a SC607 LTD......it was awesome.

Sorry


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2008)

Told you  The SC607B is even cooler too, the neck is a thinner which I like.



yevetz said:


> I take all my words back about LTD....I was just play on a SC607 LTD......it was awesome.
> 
> Sorry


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd love to get one and throw a Kahler on it, I'd have to take out the middle pickup though.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone have more infos on the hypothetic 30.5" scale SC8? I'd like to know if it'll come as an LTD too


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> the neck is a thinner which I like.


----------



## jrf8 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Anyone have more infos on the hypothetic 30.5" scale SC8? I'd like to know if it'll come as an LTD too




pretty sure the steph8 ltd will only be a 28 or 27


----------



## sakeido (Jan 11, 2008)

They are both only 27"


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea but there's a rumored 30.5" scale for later this year, can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

As I remember this 30,5" scale will be in 2009


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 11, 2008)

^^If it comes.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha, so I guess it'll be 27" scale for me then


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> As I remember this 30,5" scale will be in 2009


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2008)

Um, calm down guys. 27" is fine. I know there's advantages and disadvantages to longer scales like 30", but it's not the end of the world


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Um, calm down guys. 27" is fine. I know there's advantages and disadvantages to longer scales like 30", but it's not the end of the world



Yes it is


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Um, calm down guys. 27" is fine. I know there's advantages and disadvantages to longer scales like 30", but it's not the end of the world



Well for me it's just to tune down to E with a .072 and that's all, if 27" scale meens tuning to F with a .080/.085 I'll be fine with it.


----------



## LiesThatBind (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has posted.

Stef B-8 (BLK)

Neck-Thru-Body / 27 Baritone Scale
Alder Body
Maple Neck w/ Ebony Fingerboard
55mm Graphite Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Hardware
Sperzel Locking Tuners
Hipshot Fixed Bridge
EMG 808 (B&N) Active p.u.

SC-608B (BLK)

Neck-Thru-Body / 27 Baritone Scale
Mahogany Body
Maple Neck w/ Rosewood Fingerboard
55mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Hardware
ESP Locking Tuners
Hipshot Fixed Bridge
EMG 808 (B&N) Active p.u.

FM-408 (BLK)

Neck-Thru-Body / 25.5 Scale
Basswood Body
Maple Neck w/ Rosewood Fingerboard
55mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Hardware
Grover Tuners
Hipshot Fixed Bridge
EMG 808 (B&N) Active p.u.

608B looks tasty.


----------



## RaCh (Jan 11, 2008)

---


----------



## LiesThatBind (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted specs here man



LiesThatBind said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted.
> 
> Stef B-8 (BLK)
> 
> ...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2008)

RaCh said:


> The ESP Guitar Company: New Models for 2008
> 
> Ok,guys
> Regarding to this,FM 408 whould be 25.5, BASSWOOD guitar,for 1000 bucks.
> ...




Hey, you could always buy a Basswood 27" japanese built guitar for 1499$


----------



## RaCh (Jan 11, 2008)

---


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2008)

it's also a neck through, so you'll get more of the maple tone from that


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 11, 2008)

These look pretty interesting. I like! D-EJ815, your brand wins.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 12, 2008)

GAS... pressure... climbing... me... want... SC-608B!!


----------



## RaCh (Jan 12, 2008)

---


----------



## Ishan (Jan 12, 2008)

It won't be a problem as those a neck through. With such construction you get more tone from the neck than the body, so yea they'll sound different but not to the point of the mahogany version muddying up


----------



## nikt (Jan 12, 2008)

RaCh said:


> No,thanx...
> 
> But-really-27 INCHES,and JAPANESE!
> Instead 25.5 and Korean...



 

what 27 inch japanes?? 607B was made in korea so 608B will be too


----------



## Ishan (Jan 12, 2008)

He's talking about the RG2228


----------



## nikt (Jan 12, 2008)

oh

OK,sorry


----------



## yevetz (Jan 12, 2008)

RaCh said:


> Nobody notices,that stef is from alder?
> Any thoughts?
> Maybe-mahogany whould be too bassy\muddy for an 8 string?
> Your opinions,regarding stef's wood choose?



no...coz there is fucking EMG....it will not be muddy


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## yevetz (Jan 12, 2008)

Apophis said:


>



what?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm, if I get an 8 string, I would tune it up a step (low G#-high F#), so the 25.5 might be good, but I would still need a 75 for the low G#.


I guess I can only wait for a test run on one.


----------



## Splees (Jan 12, 2008)

nikt said:


> what 27 inch japanes?? 607B was made in korea so 608B will be too



The way I read it, I thought he was talking about the ESP version. ....then the Rg2228.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2008)

Splees said:


> The way I read it, I thought he was talking about the ESP version. ....then the Rg2228.



You just can't understand Slavic peoples


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 13, 2008)

yevetz said:


> no...coz there is fucking EMG....it will not be muddy



actually the ltd version of the 27" 8 string is mahogany. from my understanding the stef-8 is closer to what carpenter himself will be using and made that version available in alder. but mahogany is my favorite body type anyway


----------



## Splees (Jan 14, 2008)

yevetz said:


> You just can't understand Slavic peoples



Hahaha sorry dude.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 15, 2008)

Splees said:


> Hahaha sorry dude.


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2008)

RaCh said:


> Nobody notices,that stef is from alder?
> Any thoughts?
> Maybe-mahogany whould be too bassy\muddy for an 8 string?
> Your opinions,regarding stef's wood choose?



Mahogany, yes, generally yeilds a dark, denser tone... where basswood, alder, and ash results in a warmer, rounded bottom, and defined upper mids and clear (but not maple-bright) highs. Personaly, I'm not a fan of Mahogany, nor would I use it for a seven, let alone an eight string with a low F# on it.  Basswood and alder are much better choices, and good basswood is as good as alder.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 15, 2008)

Variant said:


> Mahogany, yes, generally yeilds a dark, denser tone... where basswood, alder, and ash results in a warmer, rounded bottom, and defined upper mids and clear (but not maple-bright) highs. Personaly, I'm not a fan of Mahogany, nor would I use it for a seven, let alone an eight string with a low F# on it.  Basswood and alder are much better choices, and good basswood is as good as alder.



A nice option for a body would be, mahogany and with a 1cm thick maple top.


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2008)

skinhead said:


> A nice option for a body would be, mahogany and with a 1cm thick maple top.



 That combo does actually work... ask anyone with a Les Paul studio model. Tight lows, with articulate highs... just be sure to use a midrangey pup like a PAF or Evo or the sound will be quite scooped and hollow. That said, I'd rather see ash with a 1/4" maple top... a rounder warmer bottom, suitibly sharp top, and grindy upper mids.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 15, 2008)

Basswood is not acceptable IMO, It's too neutral sounding. Ash or Alder is the way to go.


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Basswood is not acceptable IMO, It's too neutral sounding. Ash or Alder is the way to go.



Meh... it while not 100% ideal, it works. To be honest, any halfway decent tonewood will do the job as there has to be a pretty big discrepency between one good solidbody guitar and another for my ears to pick out a difference... especially when the sound is passed though the archtypical overdrive pedal --> monster gain tube amp scenario.  

Personally, I think guitarists spend _*way*_ too much time griping over strings, body woods, and pickups, and not enough time scrutinizing amp/singal chain settings, micing/cab setup, and which recording pre's they're using.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 15, 2008)

Variant said:


> Personally, I think guitarists spend _*way*_ too much time griping over strings, body woods, and pickups, and not enough time scrutinizing amp/singal chain settings, micing/cab setup, and which recording pre's they're using.





EDIT: most of us don't have a cab.......or mic.......or even rack stuff


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 15, 2008)

What fool decided 25.5" would be good for an 8string... I can understand that being comfortable for people, but at the same time, i mean, why? THe low tuning will go to total shit.

Interesting in any case. I still want the ibby, mainly as i refuse to acknowledge esp's existance after they endorsed the short one who can't play guitar. look nice though, but hey, given the choicwe between:

25.5" + right pickup placement and intonation issues 

and

27" plus pickup in a horrendous position

hell, I'll go for the ibby. I'm just waiting till they start popping up on ebay!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 15, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> What fool decided 25.5" would be good for an 8string... I can understand that being comfortable for people, but at the same time, i mean, why? THe low tuning will go to total shit.
> 
> Interesting in any case. I still want the ibby, mainly as i refuse to acknowledge esp's existance after they endorsed the short one who can't play guitar. look nice though, but hey, given the choicwe between:
> 
> ...



I think they create FM-408 (25.5") for high A


----------



## Jason (Jan 16, 2008)

yevetz said:


> no...coz there is fucking EMG....it will not be muddy



Not completely true. I have played a couple of the Ibanez rg8 strings with the emg's and the low F# was muddy.


----------



## Variant (Jan 16, 2008)

yevetz said:


> EDIT: most of us don't have a cab.......or mic.......or even rack stauff



Oh, I don't either. I live in a apartment so the POD XT is my best friend in the world.  I'm just saying that the endless pickup wars crack me up sometimes. You peruse the 10,000,000 frigging amateur bands on Mywaste, and an _*awful*_ lot of guitarists have got decent axes, good pickups, and $1000+ Mesa/Marshall/Peavey whatever heads & cabs, and their tone sounds like utter shit because they drop all their coin on "getting their tone pefect" and then go about recording it with a Radio Shack mic directly into a Fostex 4-track. "But the $400 Lundgrens are killer!"


----------



## yevetz (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I will go for SC608B coz it's mahagony...I love mahagony. But anyway I must try it first....and it's cheaper than 2228


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

Variant said:


> Oh, I don't either. I live in a apartment so the POD XT is my best friend in the world.  I'm just saying that the endless pickup wars crack me up sometimes. You peruse the 10,000,000 frigging amateur bands on Mywaste, and an _*awful*_ lot of guitarists have got decent axes, good pickups, and $1000+ Mesa/Marshall/Peavey whatever heads & cabs, and their tone sounds like utter shit because they drop all their coin on "getting their tone pefect" and then go about recording it with a Radio Shack mic directly into a Fostex 4-track. "But the $400 Lundgrens are killer!"



 Zimbloth really opened my eyes to this with the recordings he put up... the tone was great and was done through a little behringer on low volume...


----------



## yevetz (Jan 17, 2008)

amonb said:


> Zimbloth really opened my eyes to this with the recordings he put up... the tone was great and was done through a little behringer on low volume...



tell me more about it please.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I don't know that I'd call a 2x12 combo little... but yeah it was an awesome example of what can be done with relatively inexpensive gear when you know what you're doing.

Yevetz, the thread is here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...imbloth-s-band-revealed-blackout-content.html


----------



## yevetz (Jan 17, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Well I don't know that I'd call a 2x12 combo little... but yeah it was an awesome example of what can be done with relatively inexpensive gear when you know what you're doing.
> 
> Yevetz, the thread is here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...imbloth-s-band-revealed-blackout-content.html



Thanks  +rep


----------

